# Light poles



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Currently doing a repair of 2 light runs. 

1 run has 10 poles and spans around 500’ and has been repaired. Draw 3.5 Amps 

The second run spans around 1200’ and has 16 poles @ 8 watts per pole. 

Both runs are powered from a 120V/20A OCPD and into a photocell. 

My problem is Run #2 has a 47 Amp draw and keeps tripping the circuit. 

The problem only arises when we hook up the last 6 poles of the run. Turns on for 30 seconds trips due to overload. 

Just trying to think of possibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Separate that 6 in half a and hook it up and see what happens, no trip, it's in the last 3, trip and it's in the first 3. Keep working from there.


----------

